# The Pre-Heresy Army so far



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a group shot of the entire army so far


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i really like your converted armour. the old parts go really well with the look of your army!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks awsome Eisen! - I love the mix of old school models with the new. Whats the points at now?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I honestly have no clue up there though
update.I did a Rough tally 3500 points if I worked out all the options probally 4000-4500


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks sweet. Plenty of options to go around, and plenty of cool conversions. Well done thus far!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work Eis. I certainly never finished any army that fast and to that level. Oh wait, I haven't actually finished an army yet......


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

amazing work eisen, like wraith noted, so fast and such good work so fast, damn wish i could even start to compare


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work Eis. I certainly never finished any army that fast and to that level. Oh wait, I haven't actually finished an army yet......


Who's to say I've ever finished an army 
I have a problem where I start a new model when the one I was working on is 90% done,totaly good for gaming but most are missing those finishing touches.
I cannot stick with one chapter long enough thats why I went this route.
I get bored painting Soh,I can switch it to WE,IW and I think the next is EC
but I will need to buy noisemarines.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

pre heresy armies rock. If I had the resources, I'd start a PH death guard army, but my Onyx Warriors need some serious TLC before I even _think_ about another army.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

More Progress the SoH guys are almost done


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I was in a modeling mood today so I made the last member of the Mournival
Garviel Loken.
I'll use him if I play my SoH as Pre-Davin but I thought it would be cool to model him


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Very impressive sir! Amazing work. Maybe reposition garviel's wrist. It looks like he is having trouble holding up that bolter:wink:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Great conversion Eisenhorn, is that a red scorpion chestpiece?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

he looks great


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the base too, really adds to the character.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff mate, those characters are coming along really great - you have really put the time and the effort into them. Were those freehand decals I saw on Little Horus?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The chest is from the BT sprue that way I could add the cape.
The forgeworld one is a solid peice.
The SoH eye was freehand,Thanks.


----------

